# Sunday lunchtime Kneesworth meet. (Updated 8-3-02)



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I just want to gauge interest in having a meet on a Sunday lunchtime, maybe do without the 17th March Wednesday meet and have it on the 14th or 21st March instead (both Sundays). This might allow a few more people to attend being a Sunday and also it will be daylight in case anyone wants to show off any new mods 

Just a thought - let me know what you think.

Graham


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Hi Graham

sounds like a great idea, I would be up for it 

The Wednesdays meets are a 200+ mile round journey for me :-/

regards

was


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Sounds like a fine idea. Hopefully there will be the smells and sights of spring as well. ;D


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Not been to a Kneesworth kneesup but a Sunday drive is much more tempting. About 80 miles each way for me.


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Definitely up for this. The only time I'll be in the area is the weekends...


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

yep, i'd be up for this, might even bring the Doris :-*


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I just thought that I would bring this to the top again as there are quite a few Kneesworth 'regulars' who have not responded to this post yet. Those interested so far are:

1) Love_iTT
2) was
3) scoTTy
4) DXN
5) paulb
6) pgTT

As this is intended to replace the evening meet for the month of March its in your interest to respond.

Graham


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

I'd be up for this, although it might be worth finding out how busy the Red Lion gets on a Sunday lunchtime. Also how much parking would be available as it would be good to have our usual car park mod check up 

Norman


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Just been to Kneesworth and the lady at the pub asked me to post a note on the forum that if a Sunday gathering is planned please make sure its not Mothering Sunday as it's a very busy day for them. I dont quite know when it is... 17th or 30th March.


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Mothers day is on the 21st March this year.

if thats any help


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I'd be up for this in principle, date depending


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

As mothering Sunday is on the 21st lets set the date for Sunday 14th March. I've listed below the probables and the maybes. Could you confirm if your OK with this date or not.

Definate
1) Love_iTT 
2) was

Probable 
3) scoTTy 
4) DXN 
5) paulb 
6) pgTT 
7) NormStrm

Maybe 
8 Mayur
9) Clived
10) mighTy Tee

Graham


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

I may well be up for this... should know in the next few days. BTW, I'll be driving a Renault Migrane!


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I'm still a maybe - Dad's birthday on the 14th, so need to wait and see what's happening...


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

> I may well be up for this... should know in the next few days. BTW, I'll be driving a Renault Migrane!


Wheres your TT Mayur?

Graham


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> Wheres your TT Mayur?
> 
> Graham


I've got my TT for another 10 days or so but then it's going as its been px'ed for a V6 which arrives in April (details as per sig)... so I'll be TTless for a few weeks!


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Depending on dates I may be able to arrange a trip to Norfolk around this. We would be leaving North Walsham for Portmouth in the morning an reckon a lunchtime break would be ideal.


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Graham

can you upgrade me to probably definate


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

> Graham
> 
> can you upgrade me to probably definate Â


Done, I think 

Graham


----------



## popeye64 (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi Graahaam
Left a note on last nights meet thread. However, have you thought of The Green Man in Great Offley, superb food, great beer garden and huge parking-i live close to it and could see the landlord with regards to booking tables/area for us.

It' only 10 mins from the A1 & 15 mins from the M1, so a little more driving for you east coast boys.

Come and check it out Graham, then you can sort my picture out for my profile-please.

Cheers

Popeye 64


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Just to keep everyone up to speed on this, there are two venues I'm looking at the moment, The Green Man in Great Offley and The Cambridge Motel. The Green Man sounds good but I'm just waiting for Phil (pgTT) to come back with some information. Both the venues have large car parks which is the downside to the Red Lion, When we had 6-8 TT's regulary showing up it wasn't so bad but on an average we get more than that now, 13 at the last meet and it was trippled parking - not good for doors or getting out the car park 

As soon as I get more information on the venues I will post on here but the 14th March is definate and is not going to change.

Graham


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Hi Graham,

Yes, Bunny and I would be interested in going to one of the new venues for the Sunday meet - put us down please.

Thanks.

Moley


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

OK. I've decided on The Cambridge Motel for our next meet which will be on Sunday 14th March at 11.30am - 1200 onwards.

The full address is:

Cambridge Motel, Dunsbridge Turnpike, Shepreth, Royston, Hertfordshire, SG8 6RA. Tel:01763 260414 (Its on the A10)

Map here:

http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.srf?x ... srf&dn=808

Also

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/loveitt/map.jpg

The list below is I think correct but we just need to firm up the probables and maybes so please let me know if you will be able to make it or not and I will keep changing the list as and when.

Definate:
Love_iTT Â and Hazel
was 
Moley and BunnyÂ 
NormStrm and Tina

Probable:
scoTTy and Kate Â 
DXN Â 
paulb Â 
pgTT Â 
SBJ
Popeye 64 and 'er indoors
huTTers
mighTy Tee 
Â 
Maybe: Â 
Mayur 
Clived

Popeye 64, we will give the The Green Man a go on another meet. We can all discuss this on the Sunday of the meet. I wanted to make a decision now so that people knew what was happening - I don' like leaving things to the last minute ;D. Are still going to be able to make this meet?

There doesn't seem to be a problem with ordering food, no need to pre order, just order when you arrive - if you want to eat there that is.

As regards the parking, there is loads of room so I think it would be cool if we can get all our cars together if possible for pics etc. I'll see if they can reserve say 12 - 14 car spaces for us, they can only say no!

I think thats it. Thanks Phil for getting some info and seeing them.

DON'T FORGET, Please post on here if you can make it or not so I can update the list.

Graham


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Graham

sounds good m8

but does this mean that the Kneesworth Crew are now the Shepreth Crew ???

;D


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

No, No, No. Never. We shall always be the Kneesworth Crew.

The Shepreth Crew just doesn't have the same ring about it does it? ;D

Graham


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

Probable 
SBJ


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Count me & Tina in as well please.


----------



## popeye64 (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi Graham

No problem, put me down as a probable. Just thought that if you were struggling for a venue then i knew of one on my door step.

Will look forward to it, hopefully i can get her indoors to come as well so then i can have a beer. Just thought of a cunning plan, arrange to take her out for sunday lunch and heh presto there's a load of TT owners eating here as well haha!!

Hopefully we can still arrange for you to sort my pic out m8?

Cheers
Popeye 64 ;D


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

> Hi Graham
> 
> No problem, put me down as a probable. Just thought that if you were struggling for a venue then i knew of one on my door step.
> 
> ...


No probs m8, can you bring the pic along? I'll bring the laptop just in case.

Graham


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

The earlier we get there the more chance of getting our TT's together, but tbh the car park is big so i cant see it being a real problem


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Graham

It's about time I got my a*se along to another meet, so please put me down as a probable


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

We (Julie & I) are looking very probable for this, can anyone give a good estimate of how long it will take to get from North Walsham to "Kneesworth" so we can arrange to leave our friend's house at about the right time?

Cheers Richard


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

> We (Julie & I) are looking very probable for this, can anyone give a good estimate of how long it will take to get from North Walsham to "Kneesworth" so we can arrange to leave our friend's house at about the right time?
> 
> Cheers Richard


Richard,The AA Website suggests about 2 hours


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

mighTy Tee and huTTers, your both now in the 'Probables'.

mighTy Tee, I went to North Walsham last year and I think it was about a 2 hour journey so I would leave at about 10.am ish.

Graham


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

Graham
Can you put me down as a probable. It will be good to get to another meet before BeasTTy goes to her new home.

Cheers
Bob


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Nice one Graham. Â I'll confirm definitely when Bunny gets home from work this afternoon.

Moley

<<UPDATE>>

Confirmed definite ;D


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

Graham
Confirmed definate

Cheers
Bob


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Hi Graham, hopefully I can make this...albeit minus my TT.
Please put me + Surbhi down as probable and if ok with you I will confirm in a day or so.
Thanks for all your effort.
Mayur


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Mayur

Now remember that's not THIS Sunday but the next one Â ;D

Look forward to seeing you Â 

Norman


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Cor thanks for the reminder Norm... I was almost out of the door! 

Looking forward to seeing you all.


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

I have spoken to the Cambridge Motel again today to worn them of the swarm of TT's going on sunday


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

> I have spoken to the Cambridge Motel again today to worn them of the swarm of TT's going on sunday


This is still March 14th right, and not this Sunday coming?


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> This is still March 14th right, and not this Sunday coming?


Clive, are you asking me?  I'm usually early for meets... like 1 week early so I'll be there this Sunday! ...just kidding.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I have just spoken to Melios?? (thats what it sounded like ;D) at the Motel and asked him to reserve 12 car parking spaces for us so that we can all park together. He said that it will be no problem. I also asked him to put a sign up for us.

As far as I can make out then the list below is now up to date, if its not then please let me know.

Definate: 
Love_iTT and Hazel 
was Â 
Moley and BunnyÂ 
NormStrm and Tina 
pgTT
BeasTTy
Clived
ColDiTT and Di
SBJ
mighTy Tee and Julie
Â 
Probable: 
scoTTy and Kate Â 
DXN Â 
paulb Â Â Â 
Popeye 64 and 'er indoors 
huTTers Â 
Mayur and SurbhiÂ

So we have a definate 15 and probably another 9 making a grand total of 24 people coming to the meet (14 TT's  ), is there anyone in the Probables now definate?

To save you going back to page 3 to get contact details and the map, I've posted this all again here:

The full address is: 
Â 
Cambridge Motel, Dunsbridge Turnpike, Shepreth, Royston, Hertfordshire, SG8 6RA. Tel:01763 260414 (Its on the A10) 
Â 
Map here: 
Â 
http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.srf?x ... 46791&z=5& sv=539692,246791&st=4&mapp=newmap.srf&searchp=newsearch.srf&dn=808

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/loveitt/map.jpg

See you all at the The Cambridge Motel on Sunday 14th March at 11.30am - 1200 onwards. Try and get there for 11.30 ish if you can as I am told it does start getting busy.

Graham

Â


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

Did u manage to understand them Graham? i didn't no you spoke Greek :


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Yes I did just about Phil, I just hope he understood me 

Graham


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi Graham

Sorry for the late reply, could you put Di and me down as definite â€" cheers.

Col


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

Can you move me from a probably to an _almost _ definate? 

Thanks
SBJ


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Like wise Julie and I are 99% definite.

Is it possible to have (by IM) a mobile number to contact if we are lost as I dont know that part of the world, and may have to cry "I know where I am - where the heck are you?"

Cheers Richard


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

Just so I'm clear on. The meet is now this Sunday and not next Sunday :wink:

This does remind me of another thread in another forum a while back  and I'm still confused.


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Love_iTT said:


> OK. I've decided on The Cambridge Motel for our next meet which will be on Sunday 14th March at 11.30am - 1200 onwards.
> 
> The full address is:
> 
> ...


Well I hope it's this Sunday anyway :wink: If not, a table for one please


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

You guys crack me up  I don't know what else I can to do to stop the confusion.

You've got the time, the date, the location with post code and telephone number, a hyperlink to the map plus a visual map. Maybe I've given you too much information and thats what has confused the issue :wink:

See you Sunday - maybe 

Graham


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Graham, perhaps you could come to all our houses and we'll follow you there....? :wink:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

The latest list looks like this:

Definate: 
Love_iTT and Hazel 
was Â 
Moley and BunnyÂ 
NormStrm and Tina 
pgTT
BeasTTy
Clived
ColDiTT and Di
SBJ
mighTy Tee and Julie
Mayur and Surbhi
kam
Â 
Probable: 
scoTTy and Kate Â 
DXN Â 
paulb Â Â Â 
Popeye 64 and 'er indoors 
huTTers Â

Any more of the 'Probables' know if they are 'Definates' yet?

Graham


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

We're now not probable as I am on call again. Still trying to sort it but it's not looking good.

I'm trying hard as this could be my last meet in the TT. :shock: 8)


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> We're now not probable as I am on call again. Still trying to sort it but it's not looking good.
> 
> I'm trying hard as this could be my last meet in the TT. :shock: 8)


Oh!! :shock: Whats all this then.

You do realise that you cant just leave the Kneesworth Crew don't you Paul. You did read the small print before signing that document I gave you - No?

Oh dear. Oh dear, oh dear, oh dear.

I think you will have to try pretty hard to make it on Sunday - work or no work - How else are we going to give you a farewell toast? :wink: 

I won't change the list until you know nearer the time.

Graham


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > I'm trying hard as this could be my last meet in the TT. :shock: 8)
> ...


No plans to do that. It'll just be a different car, which incidently has already burbled along to a Kneesworth meet. :wink:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Would this be red as well? :wink:

Graham


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Graham, if its not too late for confirmations... Surbhi and nyself are confirmed.

Thats not this coming Sunday but the Sunday before the following Sunday. Right? :wink:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Mayur, how many more time have I got to tell you, its the Sunday BEFORE a week Sunday, in other words, the Sunday AFTER last Sunday - you can't have it any clearer than that surely :wink: 

You don't mind me calling you Shirly do you? :wink:

I will put you on the 'Definates' tonight when I get home.

Graham


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

Hi Graham
Just had contact with Was, I will be there with Tej


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Love_iTT said:


> Mayur, how many more time have I got to tell you, its the Sunday BEFORE a week Sunday, in other words, the Sunday AFTER last Sunday - you can't have it any clearer than that surely :wink:
> 
> You don't mind me calling you Shirly do you? :wink:
> 
> ...


Thanks Graham I finally get it... the Sunday before the Monday following this Sunday. Phew why did'nt you say that in the first place?
See you there then.

Shirley


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

The latest list looks like this:

Definate: 
Love_iTT and Hazel 
was Â 
Moley and BunnyÂ 
NormStrm and Tina 
pgTT 
BeasTTy 
Clived 
ColDiTT and Di 
SBJ 
mighTy Tee and Julie 
Mayur and Surbhi 
kam and TTej
huTTers
Â 
Probable: 
scoTTy and Kate Â 
paulb Â Â Â 
Popeye 64 and 'er indoors Â

Any more of the 'Probables' know if they are 'Definates' yet?

Graham


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Graham

you have missed off TTej, he should be coming down with Kam

it should be great turn out......again


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

Was
Only if he decides not to back out. He may get a better offer from his young girl again!


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

kam said:


> Was
> Only if he decides not to back out. He may get a better offer from his young girl again!


Listen Kam dont get jealous, i have hold the Girl im off with tha lads, her exact words "Not with that sad b**tard Kam again!" :lol:

and Kam jealously is not good for ya!

Ill be there, im bringing my car and ANOTHER kam is coming along with me.

Kam are we still meeting up with Was on the way down


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Its going to be a great turnout for this weekend - excellent stuff.

I want to see all cars washed and polished. 

[smiley=idea.gif] Just had a thought, how about a mini concours event. I will supply a small gift for first prize and forms to fill out for voting. Each person will judge who they think the winner should be and whoever gets the most votes wins.

Not to be taken too seriously but just a bit fun and interest to the meet. Oh and only open to TT's.

Graham


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

I am up for that 

Checked the weather, it is going to be part sunny!. All cars should arrive sparkling


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Graham

sounds like a fun idea  seeing that Phill (EKZ225) is not on the list yet :wink:

Tej if you do not make it to the meet you will be banned 

was.


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

I SECOND THAT :lol:


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

kam said:


> I SECOND THAT :lol:


What is it with you two?? eh, Dont know about the concours, maybe there should be a prise for the dirtiest aswell!  Then ill have a chance.

Kam i bet your out cleaning now! :wink: and on the drive up you better keep up, none of the 70Mph u normally do :wink: that goes to you to Was


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Love_iTT said:


> I want to see all cars washed and polished.
> 
> [smiley=idea.gif] Just had a thought, how about a mini concours event. I will supply a small gift for first prize and forms to fill out for voting. Each person will judge who they think the winner should be and whoever gets the most votes wins.
> 
> ...


Excuse me... I'm coming in my gf's Renault Migrane... it'll win hands down :lol: Since I have have no vested interest I could always be a judge and ofcourse I'll be fair... and let you win Graham... BTW, I'm partial to the odd donation :wink:


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

what do you drink!


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

kam said:


> what do you drink!


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] first rounds on Kam ....cheers Kam or is that a clever ploy to keep us at the bar whilst your polishind your TT :wink:


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

no, when you are all at the bar getting merry, I will be out side peeing in your tank! :lol:


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Graham - Please put me down as a definate. I can tell you that I will come last in the mini-concors event as I won't have time to clean her...

Norm - that should hopefully answer your email 

Any thoughts on a mini-cruise around the area after lunch?


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Graeme, your on the 'Definates' list. Dont worry about the concours, I'll see if I can sort out a booby prize 

Phill (pgTT) may know of a decent route for a mini cruise, we can discuss it during lunch.

Graham


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

hutters said:


> Norm - that should hopefully answer your email


Cheers, see you Sunday


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Sorry, wife is on a course thsi weekend so gotta babysit. Bit much to sit him in a car all day. Have a good day. I'll look out for future meets though.

Regards


Love_iTT said:


> The latest list looks like this:
> 
> Definate:
> Love_iTT and Hazel
> ...


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Thats a shame m8, never mind, as you say hopefully you will be able to make another meet.

Graham


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

On the subject of an after meal drive, how about a run into Cambridge :?: Should be some good photo opportunities - if the weather holds up 8)

Moley


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

DXN said:


> Sorry, wife is on a course thsi weekend so gotta babysit. Bit much to sit him in a car all day. Have a good day. I'll look out for future meets though.


Bring him along i know Kam is bringing his little boy


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

Tej, why don't you bring your little girl! :wink:


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> Graeme, your on the 'Definates' list. Dont worry about the concours, I'll see if I can sort out a booby prize
> 
> Phill (pgTT) may know of a decent route for a mini cruise, we can discuss it during lunch.
> 
> Graham


me like boobies 

Are you coming down the A1198 to the meet - I'm coming that way and will take a few "fun" back roads to the Cambridge Motel.


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

kam said:


> Tej, why don't you bring your little girl! :wink:


Look you P**S taking S**T, when you actually learn to DRIVE that car of your instead of just polishing it come and talk to me, BTW did you know it had 6 gears, i have only ever seen you use the first two!


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

now,now, no need for that type of talk. I think you should be banned from the meeting on Sunday......any votes ? [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Hes only 10 months and its about a 70minute drive their and back.
Maybe next time.

Hes looking forward to the annual meet though!



TTej said:


> DXN said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, wife is on a course thsi weekend so gotta babysit. Bit much to sit him in a car all day. Have a good day. I'll look out for future meets though.
> ...


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Got my vx back from the doctors with a bit more power so I can confirm I'll be along...

Paul


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

The latest list looks like this:

Definate: 
Love_iTT and Hazel 
was Â 
Moley and BunnyÂ 
NormStrm and Tina 
pgTT 
BeasTTy 
Clived 
ColDiTT and Di 
SBJ 
mighTy Tee and Julie 
Mayur and Surbhi 
kam and TTej 
huTTers
paulb 
Â 
Probable: 
scoTTy and Kate Â Â Â Â 
Popeye 64 and 'er indoors Â

This is going to be a fantastic turnout, well done people for making the effort. I shall be contacting the Cambridge Motel tomorrow just to check for final details.

First prize and boobie prize (just for Graeme :wink for the concours is sorted :wink:

Graham


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Well bags are packed for the journey - so soon (3pm Friday) won't be on the forum until after the meet.

See you all Sunday

Cheers Richard

PS Whilst the TT is clean at the moment, by Sunday she may be a contender for that booby prize :?


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

mighTy Tee said:


> Well bags are packed for the journey - so soon (3pm Friday) won't be on the forum until after the meet.
> 
> See you all Sunday
> 
> ...


IT IS GOING TO RAIN [smiley=bigcry.gif] PRIZE FOR THE MOST DIRTY CAR I THINK!


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

kam said:


> IT IS GOING TO RAIN [smiley=bigcry.gif] PRIZE FOR THE MOST DIRTY CAR I THINK!


LOL thats the best news i have heard, [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] for the benefit of all the others Kam really will be crying! LOL :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I know he had started cleaning it as he brought the other car on Wednesday!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I couldn't get work responsibilities sorted but they've had enough of my life recently so I'm gonna wing it. :?

See you all there.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Thats brilliant Paul, this is looking the best turnout we've had I think - even Christmas. So the latest list looks like this:

Definate: 
Love_iTT and Hazel 
was Â 
Moley and BunnyÂ 
NormStrm and Tina 
pgTT 
BeasTTy 
Clived 
ColDiTT and Di 
SBJ 
mighTy Tee and Julie 
Mayur and Surbhi 
kam and TTej 
huTTers 
paulb
scoTTy and Kate 
Â 
Probable: Â Â Â Â 
Popeye 64 and 'er indoors

Just two probables left, has anyone heard from Popeye64 recently?

Remember chaps, if you want to get your hands on the most sort after first prize, one which I can see fights breaking out in the car park to get then I suggest that tomorrow is fully booked with washing and cleaning, scrubbing and buffing - and when you've finished with the wife or GF then you can start on the car as well :lol:

I have just spoken to the Cambridge Motel and all is OK and are expecting about 25 people, they seem very keen to have our custom and seeing about 14 TT's sitting in their car park !!

See you all Sunday at about 11.30 (Mayur - thats this Sunday :wink: )

Graham


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Heard nothing from popeye recently, I sent him a PM the other day


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Gonna try and make this one, but won't have time to clean her tomorrow - gonna be too busy working on SatNav boxes


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Will be there but prob not til nearer 12.... see you guys later


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

<<Preparing to get flack over cleanliness of car>>


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Well scoTTy you didn't have to worry about the cleanliness of your car... there were a few who were well ahead in the boobie stakes! Hello Phil (the greek) :wink:

A really nice event and a terrific turnout...save for last years annual meet I think it was the largest meet that I've been to. I even made it on the right day! So nice to see so many old and new faces today. The venue was perfect and the staff were very polite and accomodating. Thanks Graham for organising the event.

More Sunday meets please...hopefully I'll have my TT by then!

My thanks to all.

Mayur


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Ditto Mayurâ€™s comments, superb turnout everyone and good to see the regulars together with a few newbeeâ€™s to this region meet.

Thanks and well done to Graham & co for organising everything.

Looking forward to seeing some picys later.

Col & Di


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Well, what can I say except a big thank you for averyone who made the effort to get to this meet. I think that this must go down as being one of the biggets and best Kneesworth Crew's meets, Hazel and I thoroughly enjoyed ourselves and I hope you did too. I thought the venue was excellent. Before Graeme (hutters) left, we had 16 TT's in the 'Executive' car park, the pic below shows 15 (sans hutters) in the the other car park where we parked up for a photo shoot before making our way home.

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/loveitt/line.jpg

I thought we were going to have more rain than we did but that wind was a bit strong :shock: , but that didn't stop us braving the elements and voting for the best looking/cleanest TT there. the points came out as:

Phill 6 points
Kam 5 points
Simon 3 points
Moley 1 point
Paul (scoTTy) 1 point

The pic below shows Phill being presented with an Autoglym blade and a bottle of bucks fiz. Well done m8.

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/loveitt/Phill.jpg

Clive was presented with the booby prize of a wheel cleaning brush - sorry Graeme that you missed out on that 

It was a great few hours while it lasted and good to meet a few new faces too. It was also good to see our other halves as well - I hope that they didn't get too bored :wink:

Once again, many thanks to all of you for turning up and making it such an enjoyable day.

Graham


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Graham

thanks for arranging another great meeting m8 :wink:

what a turn out :lol: It was good to meet everybody again along with some new crew members. Great food & desert too 

nice little cruise afterwards too.

looking forward to the next meeting.

was.


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

Graham
Echo all the comments above. A great meet.

Thanks for making my last meet with the TT a good one

Cheers
Bob


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Just managed to upload this one as well of the lunch - how about that for a local meet then 

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/loveitt/dine.jpg

Graeme's certainly going for the booby prize :wink: and God knows what Phil is doing with his hand :shock:

Graham


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

scary photo :shock:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Just got home, Julie and I had a great time, venue was first class, and it is good to put some faces to names (although will have forgotten who is who by Brooklands :roll: ). We will look to work our next Norfolk trip in with a future Kneesworth Crew meet.

Cheers - Richard


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Glad you got home safe and sound Richard and Julie and thanks for making the effort. Look forward to seeing both again at another Kneesworth Crew meet.

Graham


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

Any dates in mind for the next meet?


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

Another class act Graham, thanks for organising it. 8) 









SBJ


----------



## EKZ225 (May 16, 2003)

Can only agree with all the rest a great meet , Graham a big thanks for all the arranging ( has Hazel said yes yet ) :lol: and great company .
Graham to put the scores right ,
Graham---- 10
Phill ----- 6
Kam -----5
Its only right , Graham your car is a credit to you , Kam yours is mint as well .
Great to meet everyone ,
all the best,
Phill.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

What a great meet. Bunny and I had a wonderful afternoon. What a great bunch of people you all are. Nice to see old and new faces plus some women 

Lovely set of cars to drool over. I seem to have taken quite a few shots of wheels :shock: But some of the outside shots are below:

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/moley/IMG_0297~1.JPG

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/moley/IMG_0306~1.JPG

To be accurate, there were 17 cars in all - don't forget Mayur and Surbhi's  You can get your own back when your new TT arrives.

I enjoyed Richard's (MighTy Tee) remark to me - from my forum "character", he thought I'd be about 25 years old :shock: Must be my childish streak :wink:

Many thanks to Graham for doing the organising - great venue - friendly and helpful staff - large car park - what more do we need.

I certainly agree that more Sunday meets would be great.

Take care all.

Moley & Bunny.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Well done Graham. A great meet.

Just one question....Who's going to teach our "professional driver" and "cleanest car owner" how to park in a line? :lol: 









I'm sure this has got to be the best turn out for a non-summer event ever!

p.s. I was fearing getting the booby prize and yet I got one vote at the other end of the scale!! :shock: Many thanks whoever it was.


----------



## EKZ225 (May 16, 2003)

:lol: Paul I was in line but everyone else moved back ! 8)


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> ...Just one question....Who's going to teach our "professional driver" and "cleanest car owner" how to park in a line? :lol:


Nah, he came forward so that I could see those drop dead gorgous wheels  

Graham


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

All said already a superb meeting, I've posted a few pics here :-
http://www.norman.pyke.btinternet.co.uk ... index.html

Enjoy

Norman


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Terrific pics Norman... especially the last one! Just perfect... well it's missing the Renault Migrane!

http://www.norman.pyke.btinternet.co.uk/Cambridge_Motel_Mar_04/slides/TT_line_up_3a.html


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Mayur, what it's missing is a 3.2 DSG - Amethyst Grey Pearl / silver int. 9 spokes Bose 6CDC 

Next meet 8)

Norman


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Can I second or even third the above remarks... great event, good food, excellent location...

Here are my pics and a little *AVI* of the car park (if you turn the sound up you can hear just how windy it was!)


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

NIce pics Chipp_iTT...but what am I pointing at (1st pic) ?? !!!
hehehe...


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Great event really enjoyed myself and nice to see you all.


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

When's the next meet Graham? :lol:

SBJ


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

Hi 
Good to have met you all yesterday.

My first meet, what a great turn out. Good to have met so many nice people with nice TT's!

Hope to see you soon.

Regards
Kam
p.s credit goeas to Graham [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

I have this great new digital camera and I forgot to use the stitch mode - thanks for the reminder Norman.

Mayur, I think you were saying that "it all starts from here" :lol: or was it the problem that comes with old age :wink:

Moley


----------

